# HELP! After replacing radiator car heats up (only with thermostat installed)!



## dave8775 (May 6, 2004)

Hi,

radiator plastic (where top hose attaches) broke and so I had to have the radiator replaced. After replacing radiator car heats up after a few minutes (well at least the temp gauge indicates so). Replaced thermostat and temperature sensor, but gauge still indicates car is heating up. Removed thermostat, car is working fine (temperature gauge right in the middle). Put thermostat back on (new one) temperature goes up again...

So, my mechanic is either putting the thermostat in wrong (he says it is right) or something else is funky. Any ideas on what could be going on? The spec temp is 170F and the old and new thermostat are rated at 170. I tested them (pot and hot water) and they both opened.

Could the direction the thermostat is put in perhaps be the culprit? Is it possible to install it incorrectly? Does it need the rubber around it to seal it better or is the sealant liquid good enough? How do I know the direction he placed the thermostat is the correct one?

Any tips would be appreciated!

Regards,

David


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Heres a tip do these jobs yourself if possible.

He is probably using your old thermostat and keeps putting it back in.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Well you most likely do have another problem in the cooling system. When a part like a radiator neck breaks is is because something else failed and caused pressure to build up and as a result the radiator was the first thing to give. 

I would check the water pump . If there is no problem with the water pump or the thermostat you may have a clog or a restriction in the system somewhere.
And depending on how bad the car overheated when your radiator broke you may have a blown head gasket.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Also chack your belt. If its loose or worn and is not turning the waterpump properly then you will also have an overheat condition.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is there any combustion gas smell in the overflow or is there any bubbling in the radiator neck after you start the car up? I am thinking that the head gasket may be leaking and the increased flow without the thermostat in is providing enough relief for the added thermal load. Try keeping the thermostat out and driving the car under a high load situation like on the highway with the A/C on and see if the guage still climbs.

Troy


----------



## Nismo240sxx (May 12, 2004)

*Hi,*

you probablly have not taken the presure off... at the base where the water comes off there is a presure screw,,,,you have to do this when the car is cold.. what you do is you unscrew it all the way out, have someone else turn you car on you will see some steam come until you see water come out then you screw it back in there( the screw) that is the reason you have your car heating up the steam in the system does that, when I change out my radiator it would do that but by doing what I just said I have not had my car heat up since then... let me know if you understood if no I will try and get a pick of the part I am talking about... :cheers:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He made a good point, have you bled the cooling system after you have worked on it?

Troy


----------

